# Sailboat Junk Yard



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been looking on google to try and find boat junk yards. With all the natural disasters that have inflicted the North American continent surely there must be places where one can buy used parts for there particular sailboat. I have a 27 ft columbia and have been trying to find a galley folding table and some Columbia badges that were particular to my boat. No luck so far. Do such places exist and if so where do I find them. Thanks


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

From what I have seen in places like Salvage Direct, you have to be a licensed disassembler &/or a Dealer to even gain access to such things. Rather monopolistic, but what else is new.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to go to Don's Marine Salvage in Clearwater, FL, but I don't know if that will do you much good in Canada.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

weephee said:


> I've been looking on google to try and find boat junk yards. With all the natural disasters that have inflicted the North American continent surely there must be places where one can buy used parts for there particular sailboat. I have a 27 ft columbia and have been trying to find a galley folding table and some Columbia badges that were particular to my boat. No luck so far. Do such places exist and if so where do I find them. Thanks


And that, my friend, is why Al Gore invented the internet. If you haven't done so already, check ebay, Craig's List and the other usual suspects. I have been amazed at the esoteric stuff available. Also, there is a Columbia Yachts website (Columbia Yacht Owners Association) that would be a good place to connect with others who may know the whereabouts of what you seek.

Also, check out this thread from Cruisers Forum that should give you some ideas:

Used Sailboat Parts Stores - Help Please! - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## k8edidski (Jan 16, 2012)

*Salvage Sailboat Parts*

There is a place for used sailboat parts. They dispose of boats for people who are done with their boat and the dock fees. They have a website www dot sailboatjunkyard dot com.


----------



## kjones (Aug 4, 2011)

Try massmarineparts.com
If you can find what you're looking for in the website you can email the owner and he'll look through the yard.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Bacon Sails in Annapolis has just about everything.

Gary


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

There's one in Long Beach (L.A.) that advertises on Craigslist - they claim to be a real boat scrapyard. Also, most areas where there is a lot of "yachting" have consignment shops of one sort or another. I've found the ones in junky old warehouses to be the best and the storefront ones to be the most expensive.


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

minney's in newport beach has some salvaged stuff.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Minney's is actually in Costa Mesa.

MINNEY'S YACHT SURPLUS - WE MAKE BOATING AFFORDABLE


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to find the secret sailboat graveyard!!!!!!!!
Heaven!!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SlowButSteady said:


> Minney's is actually in Costa Mesa.
> 
> MINNEY'S YACHT SURPLUS - WE MAKE BOATING AFFORDABLE


Aaahhhh, Costa Mesa, the most historic shrine of plastic boatbuilding.  Glad to see someone is keeping the flame alive there. What a great place that must have been in the 60's & 70's for anyone into sailboats.


----------



## shadowraiths (Nov 2, 2011)

Blue Pelican Marine, in Alameda California has quite a selection of used boat parts. Don't know if they ship, but if you're looking for specific items, I would definitely give them a call. I picked up a used dodger for my C27 for $20! These guys are extremely helpful and knowledgeable about what they have on hand. Though, I will admit, just spending an afternoon browsing through their stuff is fun. Well, to me, that is.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

allofcraigs.com - Search ALL of Craigslist

With that you can search every craigs list in the world.


----------



## Oaksail (Jan 6, 2011)

Try ontarioboatwreckers (dot) com in Sunderland, ON. It's closer to home for you.


----------



## cntryboy95608 (Apr 16, 2014)

try boater's resale in seabrook tx the owner there is paul and he hes any and everything all the time he also sale's on ebay! if he hasent got it he can get it! and he will dicker on the price! good guy! he also has a web site


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There are a half dozen marine salvage and repossession operations in the US. They are huge and might have some of the things you are seeking. If memory serves they are in LA, Ms and there is one in So Cal. These are not local used consignment shops; they are big professionally run businesses. They have inmast furling rigs complete; wire, sail, boom, sheets and halyards, etc. for instance.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

It seems like small things like badges are going to be hard to find. Things like winches, and stoves that are common to many brands and models of boats will likely be available, but the odd bits for specific boats may be hard to find. Normally what happens is someone breaks the boat down, taking parts he thinks he will likely be able to sell like the engine, the mast and and other parts that might be sold for most any boat, then sorts out what the scrap metal guy will buy especially the keel (lead or iron in most cases) sell that for scrap then cuts the rest up to fit into a dumpster then hulls it off to a land fill. It is not like cars where they have pick and pull yards. Even auto junk yards are getting harder and harder to find. Old mechanical stuff leaks too much toxic stuff to just let sit around anymore. 

So you are unlikely to find an exact fit, but should be able to find a table that will work, and I would not worry about the badges, they won't ad any value to the boat anyway. And as they said in Blazing Saddles, "Badges, we don't need no stinking badges" A Columbia 29 is a nice boat to take out and sail, just make it as nice as you can, and enjoy it. 

The one thing that seems to be a real shame is all the teak that gets tossed, seems since it is so expensive now you would try to save the cabinetry that could be, but I rarely see it saved.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Treasure of the sierra madre . . . . Blazing saddles copied it . . . .


----------



## sortant (Feb 19, 2014)

davie Jones locker, perhaps?


----------

